# Cute Corgi Posting Thread



## Devin (Jul 12, 2012)

All you have to do is find the freaking most adorable Corgi puppy picture. If I haven't seen it, and it's good. You get your pick. Gogogogogogo.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 12, 2012)

I just wanted to contribute the cuteness in this thread with some more corgi's.








[yt]HGwQqxDWE2M[/yt]


----------



## Devin (Jul 12, 2012)

Definitely both great entries. My girlfriend, and I both really enjoyed that video TinyT. ^-^ You're in the lead, she says.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Devin (Jul 12, 2012)

She's gonna have a tough time with these entries. Lets say we cut this off at 5PM EST tomorrow. She'll choose the winners. (THAT DOESN'T MEAN THAT AFTER THAT YOU CAN'T POST THEM.)


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2012)

Smooch!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 12, 2012)

We cannot repel cuteness of this magnitude! ;_;


----------



## Devin (Jul 12, 2012)

> It was definitely a tough call, the real deciding factor among the entries was selecting from pictures we/she hadn't seen before.  Even some of the entries were definitely top notch super cute, but she made list of winning pictures which she had never seen before.  Third place is in case someone in first or second doesn't actually want their prize.



PM me TinyT, and pick one if you want. After that, Pong gets the remaining one, if he wants.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2012)

Devin said:


> (THAT DOESN'T MEAN THAT AFTER THAT YOU CAN'T POST THEM.)



Okay then.


----------



## Devin (Jul 27, 2012)

^Nice,


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2012)

A bucket of corgi. 







EDIT: I vote this thread be moved to General Off-Topic so I can post corgis without disrupting the Trading forum.


----------



## Devin (Jul 28, 2012)

POSTS NOW.


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2012)

LOL OK


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2012)

SRSLY, U GUISE 









U GUISE, SRSLY


----------



## Devin (Jul 30, 2012)

I WON'T LET YOU SHOW ME UP VEHO.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2012)

PFT, GET ON MY LEVEL


----------



## Devin (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2012)

Taking fire in here... must... repay... in turn...


----------



## Devin (Jul 30, 2012)

BRING IT ON.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2012)

OH GOD


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 30, 2012)

DON'T.
STOP.
POSTING.


----------



## Devin (Jul 30, 2012)

CORGI-ING IT UP.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2012)

DAAWWWWW HE HAS DUCKIES FOLLOWING HIIIIM


----------



## Devin (Jul 30, 2012)

What I looked like when I saw the above image.^


----------



## Santee (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Devin (Jul 30, 2012)

The various stages of corgi puppy ears.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 30, 2012)

What did you think of the pics of my dog that I posted the other day?

Anyways, here's one I found:


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2012)

Shrubbery!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2012)

The level.....of cuteness....cannot be contained......*MY HEAD ASPLODE*


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2012)

I see, I see, a clear case of corgi-induced _caput explodis_, yes, yes, quite a few of those lately. 

I know because of my learnings.


----------



## Santee (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Pleng (Jul 31, 2012)

This thread is like the remains of a horrible accident. You know that you're going to feel sick if you look at it, but you can't stop yourself...


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2012)

Please rephrase that sentence, it sounds awful. Sickeningly cute, while still sickening, is still infinitely preferrable to sickeningly disgusting.  


Gangsta corgi:


----------



## Flame (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2012)

Flame, that's a Maltese (or some other Bichon), not a corgi. 

Here's a bucket of corgis for comparison.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice dogs.


----------



## Devin (Jul 31, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 31, 2012)

It is now time to bring out my secret weapon since the contest is already over. I didn't want to whip this out and win the whole thing. first, second and third place.


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2012)

That gif would surely have won you the contest, and even prompted unrelated people to give you prizes. Only the hard shielding against cuteness, developed over years of exposure to cute, is saving my head from exploding.


----------



## Santee (Jul 31, 2012)

Corgi is amused by the idea that he has a chance of losing.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 31, 2012)

Ahem...
Its time to get serious


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2012)

Hipster corgi says "I was a corgi before it was cool."


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2012)

I must go. My planet needs me.


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Santee (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2012)

How to draw a corgi:


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 27, 2012)

Fit for a King (well, Queen)





(For anyone that _doesn't_ know yet - yes, that is the ACTUAL Queen with James Bond (Daniel Craig) in Buckingham Palace.)


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2012)

Stairs is hard.


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

I really hope those are just asleep. 
Otherwise I'm going to feel really horrible for laughing.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't worry, they're sleeping.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

...sleeping..._forever_.....


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)

_Temporarily._ 



http://dailypicksandflicks.com/2012/08/25/six-corgi-puppies-sleeping-video/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

In between the videos she slipped them some ruffynol.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2012)

He must be really popular with the ladies


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 12, 2012)

I love this thred so much.


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2012)

"I see what you did there."


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 12, 2012)

Is that one the equivalent of the "not sure if trolling Futurama" meme?


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 17, 2012)

One day, I'm going to raise a corgi. His name shall be Ein.


----------



## Santee (Sep 19, 2012)

A general is just as good or just as bad as the troops under his command make him.​



​


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2012)

Halp halp, I'm being nom'd by a lobster.


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Devin (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2012)

Veho said:


>



Cuteness overload...overwhelming!  Corgis and red foxes are the two weaknesses of mine. I can't help but give in.


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2012)

Corgi cam. 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8MI81iIOuI[/youtube]


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Santee (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2012)

The pic features a cute corgi. Please excuse the fat man.


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2012)

Snooooooow!


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2012)

Legs too adorably stubby for stairs? Not a problem. 




That's just how I roll, bitch.


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 25, 2012)

Corgis have a striking resemblance to red foxes  Guess it makes sense, since they both belong to the order Canidae, I'd post a picture, but there's no thread for foxes.


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2012)

I just post any fox pictures in the funny pics thread.


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2012)

Can cat be corgi?


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 4, 2013)

Veho said:


> I just post any fox pictures in the funny pics thread.


 
Gotcha. They're both very adorable animals though 
Heh, never thought I'd use the words "adorable" or "cute" as a guy.



Spoiler



I'll probably get flayed alive, but since I saw that cat picture, I couldn't resist just this once. Don't worry, that fox loves being around humans. They look similar to Corgis in some ways. right? I should make a Cute Foxes Thread.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

Massage? Okay. 






This one vertebra is a bit off... GET... BACK... INTO... PLACE...


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2013)

What's the deal with splitting gifs into millions of shorter gifs, Y U do that, people


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2013)

"We can't stop here. It's bat country."


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2013)

Veho said:


>


*Explodes from cuteness overload*


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

"Play! Play! Play! C'mon! Play! Jump! Move! Play!"


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 12, 2013)

Why, why must animals be so wretchedly adorable!?


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2013)

"Ball! Ball! Ball! Ball! Ball ball ball ball BALL BALL BALL BALL BAAAALLL!!! "




Corgis. Mad ballin'.


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 24, 2013)

I don't have a corgi but this is a cute stuff stuff so


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2013)

Thorgi.


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2013)

DAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2013)

Manliness levels are now to 0. Nice going.


----------



## Raika (Dec 13, 2013)

wassup sly


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2013)

Corgis are said to be pretty intelligent. 




Mostly. 


Bunny dog.


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2014)

The seasons of corgi.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2014)

"Play! Play! Play! Play!"


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 22, 2015)

And I died from the cute


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow this is awesome as all shat


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2015)

Veho said:


>


 
That's a really cool Zelda sweater! I bet he's going to save a dog dressed like Princess Link! Ha!


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2015)

Get in, loser, we're going to space!


----------

